# The Learners Horse



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

So this is just a sweet story about a horse I had in high school. When I was 14, my parents bought me a 13 year old Arab/Appy gelding named Buddy. After only a few short weeks we learned why he was so cheap. He wouldn't load in trailer, he wouldn't stand still to be tacked, he was hard catch, he bucked, he bolted, and he was hard to handle. It took us months, tons of falls, bumps and bruises later, but we finally clicked and I had a new best friend. For 4 years he was my partner in many many adventures and my best friend. When I left for college I was heartbroken to say goodbye, but he was going to great new home of a family friend for his grandkids. Those kids took him hunting in Idaho, learned to rope off him in Texas (he hasn't been roped offs er before), and rode him all over the hills and beaches here in California. 
When I came back from collage, I stopped by to visit my old friend that I hadn't seen in 2 years. I walked up to the fence and called his name. His head shot up and he whinnied before trotting up to the fence. He hung his head over the fence for me to rub his ears and that itchy spot between his eyes. I gave him a carrot and did get a chance to take him for a trail ride a few weeks later.
Over a year later, he disappeared from the pasture and I always wondered what happened to him. Then during a parade, I looked up to see my old friend walking down the street with a little girl on his back with a huge smile waving at the crowd. Several years ago that had been me and I was thrilled to see another little girl falling in love with horses and with my old horse. They stopped in front of me and Bud turned to look at me and whinnied softly. Then the parade moved on and I watched him go around the corner with another horse crazy little girl on his back. That was the last time I saw him, but I still think about him all the time and all the lives he has touched and all the horse crazy little kids that learned to ride on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

